# putting knockes on the sling shot after a kill



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i have been putting notches on my sling shot after a kill does anybody else do this


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I never have knotched my forks after kills.... But thats me..

Nico


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have yet to have a kill with my slingshot. So no. However I would like to see your slingshot fully notched one day!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

No notches but I record all my kills in a book. Date, method taken, species, size. Pictures are saved in a pendrive, computer, blog and imageshack. I love sweet memories.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never killed anything with my slingshot but I played hockey my entire life and I remember when I first started when I was 5, we had a little stick that got a notch in it every time I scored a goal.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I never do it, im such a great hunter my catapult would look like a chopping board ha ha, jeff


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I never do it, im such a great hunter my catapult would look like a chopping board ha ha, jeff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If I did that to my weapons of choice, I would have to shoot myself.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

i dont do this in my forks but i used with my old opinel that i used for skinning until i lost it in the field

atb...sam


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I use too many different catapults.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Notching your weapon is a "Tin Horn" thing to do!... seriously don't do it. Instead just knot a piece of paracord instead... you could even have it coming out of the lanyard hole.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

just put notches on your bed post and let people come to there own conclusions ;-)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bootneck said:


> just put notches on your bed post and let people come to there own conclusions ;-)


WHAT!!! ... and ruin my reputation????









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I put knochess in my car get more kills in that lol hehe


----------

